# quel site pour album photo ?



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

pouvez vous m'indiquer des sites qui réalisent des albums photo sous MAC ?
`
tous ne le font pas

merci


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2008)

Ah?
tu peux donner des exemples?
( de sites qui refusent d'uploader depuis un mac)

tous les connus ll'autorisent


----------



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2008)

voilà :


http://www.monalbumphoto.fr/album_photo_support_logiciel_mac.aspx


merci de votre aide


----------



## PascalBS38 (14 Octobre 2008)

Tres interresse moi aussi.
En fait dans tous les cas il faut installer un logiciel telechargeable a partir du site qui propose la creation d'album photo, mais il n'y a jamais de version MAC de ces logiciels


----------



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2008)

je viens de tester par l'intermédiaire d'Iphoto, ensuite dirigée sur le site, voici mes observations :

délai de livraison rapide : 1 semaine entre ma commande et la réception
belle qualité de papier
photos plus que correctes

je suis satisfaite, mais j'essayais de comparer, car je trouve APPLE un peu cher

voilà


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2008)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Tres interresse moi aussi.
> En fait dans tous les cas il faut installer un logiciel telechargeable a partir du site qui propose la creation d'album photo, mais il n'y a jamais de version MAC de ces logiciels



chez qui?

chez les connus , il y a soit un client mac  soit une option sans client


----------



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2008)

et donc j'en reviens à ma question  : connaissez vous des sites .....

merci


----------



## PascalBS38 (14 Octobre 2008)

Merci FB78410 pour tes commentaires sur iphoto
Bon je viens de trouver Photoway ici:
http://www.photoways.com/
Je les ai appele au telephone, ils m'ont confirme qu'il n'y avait pas de soucis avec un MAC

Sinon ceux que j'ai contactes avant et avec qui ce n'est pas possible:
Matisseo
Photoc
Cewe
Et d'autres dont je n'ai pas retenu le nom.
pour tous ceux ci il faut installer un logiciel sur l'ordi.....qui fonctionne sur Windows.


----------



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2008)

je vais faire une simulation avec photoways par rapport à mon achat chez APPLE


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2008)

FB78410 a dit:


> et donc j'en reviens à ma question  : connaissez vous des sites .....
> 
> merci


google t'en sort à la pelle

les 2 ultra connus flickr et picasa sont 100% compatibles mac

( faut enlever le baobab dans la main)


----------



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2008)

merci pour ton aide


----------



## PascalBS38 (14 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> google t'en sort à la pelle
> 
> les 2 ultra connus flickr et picasa sont 100% compatibles mac
> 
> ( faut enlever le baobab dans la main)



pascaformac, 
ce qu'on recherche c'est un site qui nous permette de faire des album photo classiques, ceux qu'on prend entre ces main, tu sais ceux qui sont reel, qu'on feuillette dans un canape sans avoir besoin de wifi, d'internet, d'ADSL, d'iPhone, d'iPod Touch ou autre...

picasa et flickr ne proposent  "que" des albums virtuels

Google n'en sort pas a la pelle et avant de dire qu'on a un baobab dans la main tu aurais pu essayer de mieux comprendre la question en partant du principe qu'on est tous intelligents avant de prouver qu'on est bete ou feneant.


----------



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2008)

je regarde flickr mais peut on y créer un livre ou album et l'acheter ?

je ne vois pas l'option

merci


----------



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2008)

PascalBS38 a dit:


> Merci FB78410 pour tes commentaires sur iphoto
> Bon je viens de trouver Photoway ici:
> http://www.photoways.com/
> Je les ai appele au telephone, ils m'ont confirme qu'il n'y avait pas de soucis avec un MAC
> ...



je ne vois pas sur photoways l'option de visualiser son livre en tournant les pages avant de commander

sais tu ?


----------



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2008)

pour le livre j'ai trouvé flickr/blurb ; y a t'il autre possibilité ?

merci


----------



## plovemax (14 Octobre 2008)

FB78410 a dit:


> pour le livre j'ai trouvé flickr/blurb ; y a t'il autre possibilité ?
> 
> merci


Blurb est parait-il très bien en ce moment.
Sur le forum tu trouveras ce fil et celui-ci qui parlent des livres photos. Des méthodes alternatives à iphoto y sont proposées.


----------



## lreymond (23 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

J'ai trouvé un site  sans  logiciel a telecharger. Tout ce fait en ligne en téléchargeant ses  photos.
je viens de recevoir mon livre photo le résultat est vraiment  impeccable.
l'adresse du site est http://www.votrealbumphotos.com/
part contre je te conseil sous mac d'utiliser le navigateur Firefox pour la création, ca ne fonctionné pas avec Safari 
http://www.votrealbumphotos.com/


----------



## pbas400 (23 Juin 2010)

lreymond a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> J'ai trouvé un site  sans  logiciel a telecharger. Tout ce fait en ligne en téléchargeant ses  photos.
> je viens de recevoir mon livre photo le résultat est vraiment  impeccable.
> ...



1 message sur le forum et bingo......... de la PUB !!!!!!!


----------

